# هذه صورة الحفر لتصميم البارحة



## altarek_2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

كما وعدت هذه صورة لتصميم امس بعد التنفيذ على الرخام ارجو ان يكون قد المقام مع الشكر لكل من ينتقدني


----------



## salah_design (27 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> كما وعدت هذه صورة لتصميم امس بعد التنفيذ على الرخام ارجو ان يكون قد المقام مع الشكر لكل من ينتقدني


اخي 
اشعر ان كلامك هذا موجه لي ويعلم الله انني لم اقصد الانتقاد
واكرر قولي ان العمل ممتاز


----------



## altarek_2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بالمرة ماني مفكر هيك
انا اتشرف بانتقادك لي قبل الثناء على العمل ولكن لا بد انك تعرف انه عندما يطلب منك العمل وتسليمه بسرعة فلا بد ان يكون هناك بعض النواقص كما انه الكمال لله عز وجل


----------



## salah_design (28 ديسمبر 2010)

altarek_2 قال:


> بالمرة ماني مفكر هيك
> انا اتشرف بانتقادك لي قبل الثناء على العمل ولكن لا بد انك تعرف انه عندما يطلب منك العمل وتسليمه بسرعة فلا بد ان يكون هناك بعض النواقص كما انه الكمال لله عز وجل


اخي ابو طارق 
تحية وبعد
الكمال لله ولكننا كبشر لنا نظرة بالكمال ولا نقصد بها الكمال الالهي
اخي 
العمل لا ينقصه شئ من وجهة نظري ولكني ارى ان هناك بعض الملاحظات التي لا تؤثر في جمال العمل 
ويعلم الله اني بهرت بالعمل وجماله 
تسلم ايدك اخي ولا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك
حفظك الله وبارك فيك 
اخوك صلاح


----------



## kad8 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك جميل جدا


----------



## ali hedi (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعمال جيدة و شكرا على نشر الصور و خاصة لانها حفر على الرخام اظن انها تجربة فريدة ...
و يا ريت لمحة على ماكينتك هل هي صناعة محلية ؟


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

عمل رائع ربنا يعينك


----------



## altarek_2 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور للجميع 
بالنسبة للماكينة هي من صنع الصين ولكني قمت بتعديلها لتتقبل التبريد بالماء


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

شكراً لك


----------



## بلال زبيب (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
عمل جيد وفقك الله وان كان بالامكان شرح كيفية العمل 
الصوره فبل الحفر 
تمنياتي لك


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
عمل جميل هل ممكن نعرف منك تيار المواتير والدرايفر 
أهنئك أخي وشكرا لك


----------



## I-7lo (20 يونيو 2012)

ممتاز ماشاء الله .. 
وفقك الله اخي الكريم وتقبل مروري ..


----------

